# Iui one blocked tube



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi All, just wondered if anyone has tried and had success with iui with one tube blocked. My left tube seems ok but right tube is possibly blocked. I have had 3 lots of ivf before without much success & if I was to have treatment again I would try iui but don't want to do ivf again. What do you think my chances are? I've not discussed it with a consultant yet. I've been for the hycosy today but my consultant appointment isn't til the end of January.
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Personally I wouldn't try it, a blocked tube often causes a build up of fluid (hydrosalpinx) this can be toxic to any implanting embryos and decreases your chances of sucess, and any tube that might be 'dodgy' could leave you at risk of an ectopic 

What have they said about the possible dodgy one? I had a tube removed then 2 ivfs BFN, Im trying to get my remaining one out now too, heard about far too many failures due to tubal issues I'm worried about my remaining one

L x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Lilly thanks for the reply. I haven't seen the consultant yet. The sonograper didn't mention anything about fluid being in the tubes. She did an internal scan1st before the hycosy & found no abnormalities but the dye didn't spill through the right one but she said my bowel kept getting in the way. The left one she could clearly see was patent & dye ran through ok.I guess I will have to wait to see what the consultant says but I feel that if iui isn't recommended as an option then I don't want to go any further with treatment/investigations.


----------

